# Looking for year.....



## WetDogGraphix (May 24, 2018)

Not sure what year this is....Thanks for any help......


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2018)

Don't shoot me if I'm wrong...but I'm guessing '42 DX
Deluxe due to springer fork? No idea why I'm even guessing, but I do know it's a sweet bike.


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2018)

If Mike can take a guess then I will too.  lol

1938









rustyspoke66 .... "Here's one to add. I'm guessing 1938 BA-107. The serial is X02913. I am not a Schwinn expert but i think this one will rub out."


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> If Mike can take a guess then I will too.  lol
> 
> 1938
> 
> ...



Hmmm...that looks like a straight bar right? Floyd's bike looks DX-y to me. Curved down tube with painted fender braces? Anywho, I'm gonna bow out as I'm the furthest from a Schwinn expert you can possibly get. Just thought I'd take a stab at it


----------



## ccmerz (May 24, 2018)

'40


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2018)

ccmerz said:


> '40




But the paint scheme is 1941. The X serial numbered bikes, even the X SN post war pieces are interesting mysteries.   So his 41 DX has a BB shell that was machine stamped in 1938 and hung out in a parts box till 41?


----------



## ZE52414 (May 24, 2018)

What about 37?

Wait didn’t see it was a dx. So who’s right !?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2018)

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi 
@Autocycleplane


----------



## ZE52414 (May 24, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi
> @Autocycleplane



Getting the big timers in the game.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Getting the big timers in the game.



Enough of this dilly-dallying around. Time to get serious and bring out the big guns


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 24, 2018)

Painted braces .. springer style.. 42ish .. that being said.. schwinn ain’t making new parts during wartime.. old bottom bracket laying around? Hell yeah they are gonna use it. That’s money.. use up that old stock ect... Especially if it’s a Chicago cycle supply Bike... they got all the weird poop.  Just my guess tho ....


 just noticed electro forged B.B. line ... see last post for update 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 24, 2018)

Pull the crank... I can’t believe we have to tell people this tid bit of info still lol...[emoji41]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Painted braces .. springer style.. late 41 42... that being said.. schwinn ain’t making new parts during wartime.. old bottom bracket laying around? Hell yeah they are gonna use it. That’s money.. use up that old stock ect... Especially if it’s a Chicago cycle supply Bike... they got all the weird &#!^... proves more the B.B. shells were stamped way ahead of time [emoji41].  Just my guess tho
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hey! Maybe I wasn't that far off after all!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 24, 2018)

The rusty one is a motorbike frame... painted is DX... the rusty one is like 38 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2018)

And the X serials continue early post war. No Post War X serials on the list, or lists. What up wit dat? Still using up old BB shells?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 24, 2018)

That’s a wartime bike... just noticed that the B.B. shell is postwar style EF ... look at the line of metal slag crap that prewar doesn’t have... both DX frames have it. So now I’m thinking X is a wartime early postwar something something... that B.B. shell is not from 38... and the post war DX downtube looks like it’s welded? Not EF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2018)

I've been looking at the BB shell details. Pre war slag on WetDogs 41, although it is a lot cleaner. I believe this was the time when Schwinn was experimenting with EF parts


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 24, 2018)

Yeah ,, I'm working on a 1936 Frame that had a 34 crank when I got it apart


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 24, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I've been looking at the BB shell details. Pre war slag on WetDogs, although it is a lot cleaner.
> 
> View attachment 813577




Prewar technically shouldn’t have that... that’s a postwar thing. ... that’s why I’m saying above about wetdogs . It is a wartime Bike... whenever they started EF the B.B. shells ... so after 42 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 24, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I've been looking at the BB shell details. Pre war slag on WetDogs 41, although it is a lot cleaner.
> 
> View attachment 813577




And that tiny type face all tight together... it’s probably like a 45 lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 24, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (May 24, 2018)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> And that tiny type face all tight together... it’s probably like a 45 lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's my thought also. And the other X serial bike with the rear dropouts. Play time for Schwinn, or R&D time.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for the input, and lots of it...I think I learned a new term...."Wartime Bike", not post or pre...nice.

I get the crank out soon and post that. Wonder what will be on it?


Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Pull the crank... I can’t believe we have to tell people this tid bit of info still lol...[emoji41]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






GTs58 said:


> I've been looking at the BB shell details. Pre war slag on WetDogs 41, although it is a lot cleaner.
> 
> View attachment 813577






Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Prewar technically shouldn’t have that... that’s a postwar thing. ... that’s why I’m saying above about wetdogs . It is a *Wartime Bike*... whenever they started EF the B.B. shells ... so after 42
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks.............


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 30, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> And the X serials continue early post war. No Post War X serials on the list, or lists. What up wit dat? Still using up old BB shells?
> 
> View attachment 813573
> 
> View attachment 813574




hey that's my bike. how can we both have X serial when that one is obviously earlier?? I decided mine was 46-47-or 48.


----------

